
Boto (AWS Python SDK) goes green, top 19 libraries now support Python 3 - andrewstuart
https://python3wos.appspot.com/
======
mindprince
It is misguiding to say that boto supports Python 3. The boto3 repository
([https://github.com/boto/boto3](https://github.com/boto/boto3)) is
experimental and _far_ from feature completion. I am even not sure if it's API
compatible with boto. Further, it has been dormant for quite some time.

boto3:
[https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3](https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3)

boto:
[https://github.com/boto/boto/tree/develop/boto](https://github.com/boto/boto/tree/develop/boto)

It don't understand why python3wos changed its status.

~~~
andrewstuart
It's not the boto3 repository, it's just boto, at
[https://github.com/boto/boto](https://github.com/boto/boto)

Maybe it's gone green because the boto project maintainers have closed this
issue:

[https://github.com/boto/boto/issues/677](https://github.com/boto/boto/issues/677)
\- at the end of the thread Daniel Taylor says 'Python 3 support now works for
S3, SQS, Kinesis, and CloudTrail'

What is it that makes a project go green on the wos?

These pull requests seem to indicate that someone has completed work on a
whole bunch of other modules to make them Python 3 compatible but the pull
requests have not yet been integrated.

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2354](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2354)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2355](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2355)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2356](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2356)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2357](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2357)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2358](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2358)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2359](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2359)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2361](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2361)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2362](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2362)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2363](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2363)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2364](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2364)

[https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2365](https://github.com/boto/boto/pull/2365)

So maybe its close but not there yet. Strange that the pythonwos is showing it
as green.

I'm using the latest version from github for S3 access with Python 3 and it
works fine.

~~~
benesch
Almost certainly the WOS is looking for PyPI's Python 3 trove classifier

    
    
        Programming Language :: Python :: 3
    

which was added [0] as part of the initial Py3k port discussed in #667.

So what this means is as of July 2,

    
    
        import boto
    

won't blow up on Python 3, even though it's not yet API-compatible with Python
2.

[0]:
[https://github.com/boto/boto/commit/1ac79d0c984bfd83f26e7c3a...](https://github.com/boto/boto/commit/1ac79d0c984bfd83f26e7c3af4877a731a63ecc2)

~~~
andrewstuart
Mea culpa. Seems Python 3 support is there for some modules but on the way for
others. The wos isn't right.

Dang you might want to take this off the front page.

~~~
sfk
Why would you take it off the front page? At the very least this is useful
information about how the WOS works.

~~~
sfk
Wow. I wonder what low-life downvoted this entirely innocent comment. Now
continue with this one, surely you'll manage -60, especially if you have a
voting ring.

Quick, it will likely be the only accomplishment you'll achieve today, if not
for the rest of your life.

------
kolev
Isn't the new boto though botocore
([https://github.com/boto/botocore](https://github.com/boto/botocore))? AWS
CLI, for example, uses botocore, and it says it's the low-level foundation of
boto 3.

~~~
andrewstuart
They decided to make boto Python 3 compatible and will be using botocore as
its underlying framework at some stage in the future.

------
tristanperry
What might be nice as well is to put a Py3K alternative alongside any red
libraries, where applicable.

I'm not sure how much work it'd be but it might be useful to see how much Py2k
library functionality can already be achieved in Py3k.

------
andrewstuart
dang - looks like the Python WOS is not correct and boto is not yet green,
please remove from front page.

------
copperx
Too little too late.

------
Buetol
This is done through a total rewrite of boto to support Python 2/3 [1]. And,
as they say, "It's not production ready". So, It might be a little bit early
to say that boto support Python 3 since every sub-module will need to be
ported to be as usable as boto (to support each AWS service).

This is an outsider opinion on the project, if someone know more about it,
don't hesitate to show me wrong.

[1]: see [https://github.com/boto/boto3](https://github.com/boto/boto3)

~~~
andrewstuart
See my other comment. The work is being done on boto, not boto3.

